# Archimede



## MisterHo

Hallo Mannen(en misschien enkele vrouwen??)

Zoals jullie weten ben ik op zoek naar een nwe Horloge en ik heb vele tips binnen.









Laatst is me deze Archimede opgevallen. Gezien ik een leek ben, moet ik toch een vraagje stellen aan jullie meesters!

Bij Archimede kan je een rotor extra bestellen. Maarruh een automatiche movement heeft toch al een rotor?
Of lees ik het verkeerd en bedoelen ze een Archimede *"Branded" *rotor? En dat voor €160 extra?

MvG
MisterHo


----------



## vanhessche

Wat ze hiermee bedoelen is dat je voor een meerprijs ervoor kunt kiezen om een rotor te laten monteren met 'Archimede' op, ipv het sobere standaard rotortje van de ETA kalibers.
Je kan mooi het verschil zien op de foto's op de website. Dit is de standaard rotor die er op zit:

http://www.archimede-watches.com/media//7949-A11-RS-gal.jpg

En deze krijg je er op als je 160 euro meer betaald (toch een redelijk hoge prijs naar mijn mening ... ):

http://www.archimede-watches.com/me...fb8d27136e95/k/l/klassik-39-arcrot-31_1_1.jpg


----------



## MisterHo

vanhessche said:


> Wat ze hiermee bedoelen is dat je voor een meerprijs ervoor kunt kiezen om een rotor te laten monteren met 'Archimede' op, ipv het sobere standaard rotortje van de ETA kalibers.
> Je kan mooi het verschil zien op de foto's op de website. Dit is de standaard rotor die er op zit:
> 
> http://www.archimede-watches.com/media//7949-A11-RS-gal.jpg
> 
> En deze krijg je er op als je 160 euro meer betaald (toch een redelijk hoge prijs naar mijn mening ... ):
> 
> http://www.archimede-watches.com/me...fb8d27136e95/k/l/klassik-39-arcrot-31_1_1.jpg


Bedankt voor je antwoord; Dus een beter rotor is het ook niet?


----------



## vanhessche

Klopt, funtioneel zal er niets verschillen, alleen is het een beetje mooier


----------



## MisterHo

Dacht dat al die Duitsers hetzelfde waren: *een M, AMG of S* erbij plakken, motor opvoeren en je erbij naaien met eurotjes.
Maar nu zijn ze net een chinees: je gewoon naaien zonder iets van toegevoegde waarde;-)


----------



## boeing767

vanhessche said:


> Wat ze hiermee bedoelen is dat je voor een meerprijs ervoor kunt kiezen om een rotor te laten monteren met 'Archimede' op, ipv het sobere standaard rotortje van de ETA kalibers.
> Je kan mooi het verschil zien op de foto's op de website. Dit is de standaard rotor die er op zit:
> 
> http://www.archimede-watches.com/media//7949-A11-RS-gal.jpg
> 
> En deze krijg je er op als je 160 euro meer betaald (toch een redelijk hoge prijs naar mijn mening ... ):
> 
> http://www.archimede-watches.com/me...fb8d27136e95/k/l/klassik-39-arcrot-31_1_1.jpg


Zo das wel een erg dure meerprijs zeg..... Vraag me af wie zoiets bij besteld? Het verhoogt de prijs gewoon met 25% of dergelijke (niet goed gekeken naar de verkoopprijs van het horloge), voor alleen wat letters? Bizar....


----------



## 104RS

Ik zie in ieder geval een verschillende caseback en een verschillende kroon. 
Ook lijkt het uurwerk naast de verschillende rotor iets heel iets anders afgewerkt, al kan dat ook aan de foto's liggen.
Vergelijk je wel de zelfde types?


----------



## Martin_B

je kunt gewoon de rotor als optie bestellen zag ik, voor €160. Idioot veel geld, zeker gezien de waarde van een 2824. Voor de door swatch kunstmatig gecreëerde schaarste was een 2824 iets van $80 voor de standaard uitvoering.
Voor mij is het al een paar jaar een disqualifier als er een ETA 2824 in zit.


----------



## MisterHo

Martin_B said:


> je kunt gewoon de rotor als optie bestellen zag ik, voor €160. Idioot veel geld, zeker gezien de waarde van een 2824. Voor de door swatch kunstmatig gecreëerde schaarste was een 2824 iets van $80 voor de standaard uitvoering.
> Voor mij is het al een paar jaar een disqualifier als er een ETA 2824 in zit.


Daarom maar misschien toch een Steinhart, de premium flieger 47 is maar 495 en een extra strap 29. In elk geval hebben ze een eigen caliber(aangepaste ETA2824??).


----------



## berenbos

MisterHo said:


> Daarom maar misschien toch een Steinhart, de premium flieger 47 is maar 495 en een extra strap 29. In elk geval hebben ze een eigen caliber(aangepaste ETA2824??).


Waarom dan niet een Stowa of een Laco, als je naar een op vroeger geïnspireerde flieger zoekt? Stowa en Laco behoren tot 2 van de 5 originele makers van dit type horloges. Ik vind de Archimede ook mooi, maar qua prijs komt hij wel erg dicht op de Stowa en dan zie ik niet direct reden om voor de Archimede te kiezen. Bij Stowa is een rotor met daarop de letters STOWA ook standaard.

Laco biedt deze horloges ook met Miyota uurwerk (rond de 300 euro, met ETA uurwerk zijn ze een stuk duurder) en Stowa heb je vanaf 650.

Of het moet net de maat zijn van het horloge dat je naar Archimede trekt..maar anders vind ik het eerlijk gezegd best veel geld vergeleken met Stowa of Laco. En dan doel ik zeker niet op de kwaliteit van het horloge, Archimede schijnt erg mooi spul te leveren en maakt zijn eigen horlogekasten (ickler), maar puur op het feit dat Stowa en Laco dus 2 van de 5 originele makers van dit soort horloges waren. Dat kan net een beetje extra ' authenticiteit ' geven. Heb je ook de Klassik 39 gezien van Archimede? Dat is ook een heel fraai horloge!

Met andere woorden, niks mis met Archimede en Steinhart, in tegendeel, maar als je voor een ww2 flieger gaat kun je overwegen de voorkeur te geven aan betaalbare, originele merken daarvan.

ps. heb je ook gekeken naar de Hamilton Khaki field?


----------



## MisterHo

berenbos said:


> Waarom dan niet een Stowa of een Laco, als je naar een op vroeger geïnspireerde flieger zoekt? Stowa en Laco behoren tot 2 van de 5 originele makers van dit type horloges. Ik vind de Archimede ook mooi, maar qua prijs komt hij wel erg dicht op de Stowa en dan zie ik niet direct reden om voor de Archimede te kiezen. Bij Stowa is een rotor met daarop de letters STOWA ook standaard.
> 
> Laco biedt deze horloges ook met Miyota uurwerk (rond de 300 euro, met ETA uurwerk zijn ze een stuk duurder) en Stowa heb je vanaf 650.
> 
> Of het moet net de maat zijn van het horloge dat je naar Archimede trekt..maar anders vind ik het eerlijk gezegd best veel geld vergeleken met Stowa of Laco. En dan doel ik zeker niet op de kwaliteit van het horloge, Archimede schijnt erg mooi spul te leveren en maakt zijn eigen horlogekasten (ickler), maar puur op het feit dat Stowa en Laco dus 2 van de 5 originele makers van dit soort horloges waren. Dat kan net een beetje extra ' authenticiteit ' geven. Heb je ook de Klassik 39 gezien van Archimede? Dat is ook een heel fraai horloge!
> 
> Met andere woorden, niks mis met Archimede en Steinhart, in tegendeel, maar als je voor een ww2 flieger gaat kun je overwegen de voorkeur te geven aan betaalbare, originele merken daarvan.
> 
> ps. heb je ook gekeken naar de Hamilton Khaki field?


Op dit moment wil ik gewoon een grotere Horloge(ik heb al 1 van 44mm) dus met een Pilot watch in deze grootte is volgens mij alleen Steinhart(de 47mm). Een Stowa bewaar ik voor een ander keer, of ik moet echt voor IWC Big Pilot gaan(als een keertje meezit met de financien)

Een Hamilton ben ik bezig bij een dealer hier in Spanje over de internet te pingelen(ik heb geen dealer in buurt)
Probeer hem voor 500 te krijgen(Khaki Pilot 46mm). Meer tips over alle merken welkom(ongeveer 500euro). Ik heb nog geen keuze gemaakt. Ik wacht tot na Pasen.

MvG
MisterHo


----------



## berenbos

MisterHo said:


> Op dit moment wil ik gewoon een grotere Horloge(ik heb al 1 van 44mm) dus met een Pilot watch in deze grootte is volgens mij alleen Steinhart(de 47mm). Een Stowa bewaar ik voor een ander keer, of ik moet echt voor IWC Big Pilot gaan(als een keertje meezit met de financien)
> 
> Een Hamilton ben ik bezig bij een dealer hier in Spanje over de internet te pingelen(ik heb geen dealer in buurt)
> Probeer hem voor 500 te krijgen(Khaki Pilot 46mm). Meer tips over alle merken welkom(ongeveer 500euro). Ik heb nog geen keuze gemaakt. Ik wacht tot na Pasen.
> 
> MvG
> MisterHo


ik pm je even een duitse webshop met bijbehorende kortingscode.


----------



## Inca Bloc

hou er rekening mee dat de kroon ENORM is, dus als je links draagt (je horloge bedoel ik hé) kan het pijnlijk uitvallen; Echter ze zouden géén goede Duitsers zijn als je tegen meerprijs (natuurlijk) een "lefty"-horloge kon bestellen....


----------



## boeing767

Inca Bloc said:


> hou er rekening mee dat de kroon ENORM is, dus als je links draagt (je horloge bedoel ik hé) kan het pijnlijk uitvallen; Echter ze zouden géén goede Duitsers zijn als je tegen meerprijs (natuurlijk) een "lefty"-horloge kon bestellen....


Daar hebben wij "echte" Nederlanders een *GRATIS* oplossing voor.... Rechts dragen


----------



## MisterHo

boeing767 said:


> Daar hebben wij "echte" Nederlanders een *GRATIS* oplossing voor.... Rechts dragen


Als sjinees - nederlander draag ik hem zowel links als rechts(zoals maradona met zijn 2 Hublots) ;-)

Nee maar even afgezien van alle gekkigheid, ben er toch achter gekomen dat 46/47mm ECHT groot is.
Ik hou het voorlopig op een Steinhart of Laco en een kickstartproject https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1243245457/the-element-mk-i-an-urban-design-watch?ref=live
waar ik over na zit te denken. Ik baal dat ik naast de "cobra de calibre" heb gegrepen!

Steinhart heeft nu mijn voorkeur, omdat ze me meerdere straps kunnen leveren.


----------



## Inca Bloc

boeing767 said:


> Daar hebben wij "echte" Nederlanders een *GRATIS* oplossing voor.... Rechts dragen


het was een kwestie van tijd voor deze oplossing zou komen, en die kon maar van twee personen komen, dus bij deze : je was Bidle voor :-!


----------



## Bidle

Had gekunnen ;-) , maar ik draag mijn Big Pilot gewoon links en heb nog nooit last van de kroon gehad. Kortom valt reuze mee.


IWC Big Pilot 05 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## boeing767

Inca Bloc said:


> het was een kwestie van tijd voor deze oplossing zou komen, en die kon maar van twee personen komen, dus bij deze : je was Bidle voor :-!


Neemt niet weg dat ik overigens altijd mijn horloges rechts draag (praktische reden) ;-)


----------



## Inca Bloc

boeing767 said:


> Neemt niet weg dat ik overigens altijd mijn horloges rechts draag (praktische reden) ;-)


 heeft het met een knuppel te maken? :-d


----------



## boeing767

Inca Bloc said:


> heeft het met een knuppel te maken? :-d


Ja, de knuppel van de vliegtuigen waarop ik vlieg (anders knalt mijn horloge steeds tegen de cockpit aan) ;-) .


----------



## Inca Bloc

boeing767 said:


> Ja, de knuppel van de vliegtuigen waarop ik vlieg (anders knalt mijn horloge steeds tegen de cockpit aan) ;-) .


 ik dacht het wel


----------



## Inca Bloc

boeing767 said:


> Ja, de knuppel van de vliegtuigen waarop ik vlieg (anders knalt mijn horloge steeds tegen de cockpit aan) ;-) .


 trouwens zit jij niet IN een vliegtuig ipv er OP? ;-)






?


----------



## boeing767

Inca Bloc said:


> trouwens zit jij niet IN een vliegtuig ipv er OP? ;-)
> View attachment 1467385
> ?


Jullie Belgen zijn altijd zo scherp met de Nederlandse taal.... Geen wonder dat jullie altijd wonnen met "10 voor Taal" 
Google ik wat en dan kom ik ook dit nog tegen :-d









Het wordt er niet beter op :-(....

ps. Ga aub niet op zoek naar fouten in deze tekst ;-)


----------



## Inca Bloc

boeing767 said:


> Jullie Belgen zijn altijd zo scherp met de Nederlandse taal.... Geen wonder dat jullie altijd wonnen met "10 voor Taal"
> Google ik wat en dan kom ik ook dit nog tegen :-d
> 
> View attachment 1467409
> 
> 
> Het wordt er niet beter op :-(....
> 
> ps. Ga aub niet op zoek naar fouten in deze tekst ;-)


Dat komt omdat het "Belgisch Nederlands" minder woorden heeft dan het "Nederlands Nederlands" ;-)


----------



## MisterHo

View attachment 1467409


*Die Belgen moeten toch ergens goed in zijn?*

ps. Ga aub niet op zoek naar fouten in deze tekst ;-)[/QUOTE]


----------



## boeing767

MisterHo said:


> View attachment 1467409
> 
> 
> *Die Belgen moeten toch ergens goed in zijn?*
> 
> ps. Ga aub niet op zoek naar fouten in deze tekst ;-)


[/QUOTE]

Ik ben bang dat ze goed zijn in meer dingen :-( Tenminste 2 dingen.....

1. Nederlands
2. Het brouwen van speciaalbieren

En tot overmaat van ramp hadden ze voor mij ook nog is de scherpte ticketprijs naar Jamaica toe.... Scherpe prijs betekend, goedkoper (helaas _*niet gratis*_) dus Frank en aanhang vliegen met Jetair ipv Arke... Tot overmaat van ramp zijn ze ook nog is eerder met hun Dreamliner (weer een pluspunt voor onze zuider-buren). Als ik met Arke had gevlogen had ik nog in zo'n oude afgeragte Boeing767 gevlogen (ohhh oeps ik kraak mijn eigen Nickname af) o|

Ik moet het eerlijk toegeven (met pijn in mijn hart :-d )... Die Belgen zijn zo slecht nog niet :-!


----------



## Inca Bloc

Ik ben bang dat ze goed zijn in meer dingen :-( Tenminste 2 dingen.....

1. Nederlands
2. Het brouwen van speciaalbieren

En tot overmaat van ramp hadden ze voor mij ook nog is de scherpte ticketprijs naar Jamaica toe.... Scherpe prijs betekend, goedkoper (helaas _*niet gratis*_) dus Frank en aanhang vliegen met Jetair ipv Arke... Tot overmaat van ramp zijn ze ook nog is eerder met hun Dreamliner (weer een pluspunt voor onze zuider-buren). Als ik met Arke had gevlogen had ik nog in zo'n oude afgeragte Boeing767 gevlogen (ohhh oeps ik kraak mijn eigen Nickname af) o|

Ik moet het eerlijk toegeven (met pijn in mijn hart :-d )... Die Belgen zijn zo slecht nog niet :-![/QUOTE] in de steden hebben wij ook nog eens gratis openbaar vervoer ;-)


----------



## boeing767

Inca Bloc said:


> Ik ben bang dat ze goed zijn in meer dingen :-( Tenminste 2 dingen.....
> 
> 1. Nederlands
> 2. Het brouwen van speciaalbieren
> 
> En tot overmaat van ramp hadden ze voor mij ook nog is de scherpte ticketprijs naar Jamaica toe.... Scherpe prijs betekend, goedkoper (helaas _*niet gratis*_) dus Frank en aanhang vliegen met Jetair ipv Arke... Tot overmaat van ramp zijn ze ook nog is eerder met hun Dreamliner (weer een pluspunt voor onze zuider-buren). Als ik met Arke had gevlogen had ik nog in zo'n oude afgeragte Boeing767 gevlogen (ohhh oeps ik kraak mijn eigen Nickname af) o|
> 
> Ik moet het eerlijk toegeven (met pijn in mijn hart :-d )... Die Belgen zijn zo slecht nog niet :-!


in de steden hebben wij ook nog eens gratis openbaar vervoer ;-)[/QUOTE]

Zie ik niet als een pluspunt.... Het openbaar vervoer brengt je overal waar je NIET wilt zijn :-d


----------



## Inca Bloc

boeing767 said:


> in de steden hebben wij ook nog eens gratis openbaar vervoer ;-)


Zie ik niet als een pluspunt.... Het openbaar vervoer brengt je overal waar je NIET wilt zijn :-d[/QUOTE]

Ok, wij hebben géén bpm etc ;-) ergo, wij hoeven niet in van die kleine vierwielige doosjes ons te verplaatsen van punt A naar punt B :-! Emigreer nu maar gewoon naar hier, je weet dat je het wil, groter wonen, groter rijden, minder betalen, we hebben zelfs een speciale enclave voor jullie : Antwerpen :-d


----------



## boeing767

Inca Bloc said:


> Zie ik niet als een pluspunt.... Het openbaar vervoer brengt je overal waar je NIET wilt zijn :-d


Ok, wij hebben géén bpm etc ;-) ergo, wij hoeven niet in van die kleine vierwielige doosjes ons te verplaatsen van punt A naar punt B :-! Emigreer nu maar gewoon naar hier, je weet dat je het wil, groter wonen, groter rijden, minder betalen, we hebben zelfs een speciale enclave voor jullie : Antwerpen :-d[/QUOTE]

Erg plezant, maar ik sla principieel over :rodekaart
Zolang de horloges niet goedkoper zijn heeft het geen reden om over te stappen!


----------



## Bidle

[off-topic]

Ik wil op zich wel, maar dan wel naar Walonië. Lekker Bourgondisch leven en niet te veel uitvoeren. ;-)


----------



## Inca Bloc

Bidle said:


> [off-topic]
> 
> Ik wil op zich wel, maar dan wel naar Walonië. Lekker Bourgondisch leven en niet te veel uitvoeren. ;-)


[off-topic]
Vraag daar dan ook meteen een uitkering aan, die is hoger dan in Vlaanderen, je blijft die levenslang behouden én de uitkering zakt nooit zoals bij ons ;-) 
Moest je je écht NIET kunnen inhouden , en toch willen werken, dan gebeurt het op de "Waalse manier", dus zo :








Zelfs de panda's die ze bij ons "gestolen" hebben zijn al compléét aangepast :








Daarom is DIT de nieuwe Vlaamse vlag :








:-d


----------



## boeing767

Eerste plaatje ziet er leuk uit, maar snap de clue niet (kan geen Frans en daar is een reden voor) :-d


----------



## Inca Bloc

boeing767 said:


> Eerste plaatje ziet er leuk uit, maar snap de clue niet (kan geen Frans en daar is een reden voor) :-d


 Niet erg, ik begrijp het, je hebt zelfs al moeite met Nederlands :-d


----------



## Inca Bloc

boeing767 said:


> Zolang de horloges niet goedkoper zijn heeft het geen reden om over te stappen!


NL : Seiko SNKD99K1 horloge | Wereldhorloges.nl
BE : Seiko Automatic SNKD99K1 (én hier krijg je nog *gratis* échte Belgische artisanale pralines bij op de koop toe :-d )

b-) 

​


----------



## MisterHo

Al met al lijken die belgen op spanjaarden, alleen de spanjaarden kunnen voetballen en die belgen niet!


----------



## Inca Bloc

MisterHo said:


> Al met al lijken die belgen op spanjaarden, alleen de spanjaarden kunnen voetballen en die belgen niet!


voetbal? wasda? zit geen motor in, dus niet interessant......


----------



## T_I

boeing767 said:


> in de steden hebben wij ook nog eens gratis openbaar vervoer ;-)
> 
> Zie ik niet als een pluspunt.... Het openbaar vervoer brengt je overal waar je NIET wilt zijn :-d


Ach ja, dat is in elk geval beter dan het dubbele per km betalen in vergelijking met de auto en nog steeds niet aankomen op de plek waar je wil zijn.


----------



## MisterHo

Inca Bloc said:


> voetbal? wasda? zit geen motor in, dus niet interessant......


Eigenlijk is het wel interessant wat voor klokjes somige voetballers dragen.
En kijk maar wat Hublot en Rotary sponsoren!


----------



## Bidle

MisterHo said:


> Eigenlijk is het wel interessant wat voor klokjes somige voetballers dragen.
> En kijk maar wat Hublot en Rotary sponsoren!


Brrrrr,..... allemaal van die ontzettende pats horloges. Als het maar duur is en er anders uit ziet. Althans voor mijn gevoel geldt dat voor 9 van de 10 voetballers en ook voor de betreffende merken.


----------



## MisterHo

Bidle said:


> Brrrrr,..... allemaal van die ontzettende pats horloges. Als het maar duur is en er anders uit ziet. Althans voor mijn gevoel geldt dat voor 9 van de 10 voetballers en ook voor de betreffende merken.


Natuurlijk is dat ook zo, maarbij mij ging het om naamsbekendheid. Bijvoorbeeld dat Rotary Chelsea sponsor is.
Als ik geen EPL volgde had ik nooit van Rotary gehoord(niet dat Rotary iets bij me los maakt)

Zo is ook het volgende: I reed een Audi, kreeg je een Audi magazine kado met daarin oa BOVET en Cuervo y Sobrinos reklames etc etc

Maar nu gaat het verhaal wel heel erg offtopic!!

PS: Als je nou in het buitenland vertelt dat je uit "Holland" komt is het:
Rooie Buurt, Wiet, kaas, tulpen en "kijkke kijkke niet kopen"

Bij de Belgen denkt men alleen aan manneke pis en dat je een onderdeel bent van of Holland of La France
;-)


----------



## Inca Bloc

MisterHo said:


> Als je nou in het buitenland vertelt dat je uit "Holland" komt is het:
> Rooie Buurt, Wiet, kaas, tulpen en "kijkke kijkke niet kopen"
> Bij de Belgen denkt men alleen aan manneke pis en dat je een onderdeel bent van of Holland of La France
> ;-)


 Die redenatie is een idee fixe die blijkbaar eigen is aan Nederlanders? JULLIE denken zélf zo, de rest van de wereld NIET....Ik heb jàren in NL gewerkt en daar was het ook steeds van dat...Ons Vlamingen interesseert het geen zak van wààr iemand komt, zolang ze zich maar netjes gedragen, anders krijgen ze een klap voor de kop...


----------



## MisterHo

Inca Bloc said:


> Die redenatie is een idee fixe die blijkbaar eigen is aan Nederlanders? JULLIE denken zélf zo, de rest van de wereld NIET....Ik heb jàren in NL gewerkt en daar was het ook steeds van dat...Ons Vlamingen interesseert het geen zak van wààr iemand komt, zolang ze zich maar netjes gedragen, anders krijgen ze een klap voor de kop...


*
Haha, dit lijkt me een goede afsluiting van al deze offtopic "lulkoek"
*Als ik mijn nwe horloge heb bestelt dan horen jullie dat wel.

Hopelijk heb ik niemand op zijn tenen getrapt met mijn nationalisme;-)


----------

